# The beast has landed



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

It arrived today to a fanfare of excitement







I suppose I should put it into storage until we get the cafe open and also reckon it's so big that Jan won't let me have it in the kitchen, but at the very least I'll be spending a few days poking around inside it and testing/logging the grind and extraction for a few different brew methods.

We're moving home soon anyway ... definitely going to have it in there for a few months


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

That is indeed a beast, jealous!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

One word: Wow!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Mike - how is the brewed coffee off the ''beast''!? How much did it cost and where from...another bargain?


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Yeah mate







I've been surfing the german ebay. There are some good deals to be had on there for mahlkoenig grinders if you're patient. I was watching several gualemalas, three VTA6S (now THAT is a beast and a half!), and a K501, but it's easy to get carried away and go for something more than you need. And you need to watch out as some of them are three-phase.

I went for the guatemala on the back of comments from folks such as David Walsh of Marco. It has a good single peak graph (or at least closer than many grinders). Came with new burrs too. So far it's doing the job but I'm only running around 14g through at a time, on a filter grind, and I'm finding the grinds spread about a bit in the recepticle rather than just sit down nicely. A bit of static I think. I need to experiment more, but I'm happy for now so I've just reboxed it today and I'm going to store it until we move into the new home and I can set up HaggiesLab in the larger kitchen there









About £350 including delivery, which is great when you consider that new burrs are around £120, and the price of these new is £1860 inc VAT on coffeehit.

Speaking a bit of German helps, as does Google Translate, but I've had a few dodgy translations from it!

Grinder = Kaffeemuehle / Kaffeemühle

Burrs = Mahlscheiben

There are literally about 50 pages of grinders on german ebay, domestic and commercial. No bargains on mazzers, but completely worth a look if you have the time.


----------



## jimrobo (Aug 5, 2011)

thats awesome mike!! Am very tempted myself!!!!


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Your poor wee Gaggia Classic is going to get size envy...

Looking forward to coffee at your place when I am next in the area


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Glenn said:


> Your poor wee Gaggia Classic is going to get size envy...
> 
> Looking forward to coffee at your place when I am next in the area


To make matters worse for the Classic the Faema Enova will be installed at our new home as a UKBC practise area.

Glenn, once we find appropriate premises and get ready for the big opening I hope we'll be able to offer invitations to a bit of an opening bash and your envelope will get the first stamp. I know it's a long way to travel though, so I just hope we can welcome anyone from the forum at some point over the coming months and years







So worried about offering something unheard of by most of rural Scotland but looking forward to banging the drum for speciality coffee all over the country and hopefully changing a few hearts and minds







I've met a few likeminded coffee people up here and some of us are already planning to join forces in our goals.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

What a grinder! I think that'd be a bit too daunting for me, bet it makes a great cup though.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Only if I learn how to use it properly







Thanks James.


----------



## SlowRoast (Sep 24, 2010)

That's true! I'm still trying to get the hang of my little tiny Eureka Mignon, can't imagine what that one is like. You're welcome


----------

